# Picture Of The Month



## Jimi Hendrix (Sep 18, 2007)

How about having a POTM contest. Any member can submit there best pic of a bud that they grew. Then Mods break it down to there favorite 5 or so then have a vote that is open to all members and the one with the most votes wins some seeds. This is probably a bad idea but i'm high and just brainstorming Just an Idea JH​


----------



## onfire21 (Nov 14, 2007)

im down,
i know another forum Pinkbike.com: Latest biking news, photos, videos, events and more! has a POD (picture of the day).
id love to see some high quality pictures for the POM or POD if it was to happen. just voicing my oppinion


----------

